# Thara



## the yard (Jun 1, 2005)

Hi, I'm looking for a photograph and the ships fate for my research into ships built by Harland and Wolff - can anyone help?

I know that at some stage she was renamed *Luo Shan Hai *

*Harland and Wolff Yard No.* 1671 
*Vessel Type* Bulk Carrier 
*Built* Belfast 
*Launch Date* Tuesday 14 May 1968 
*Slip Number* Musgrave Yard - 7
*Launched By* Miss Kirsten Tonnevold 
*Handover Date* Wednesday 28 August 1968 
*Owner Norwegian Bulk Carriers 
Weight* 41089 grt
*BP Length* 790 Feet
*OA Length* 825 Feet
*Breath	*105 Feet
*No. of Screws* Single 
*Speed (Approx.)* ? Knots 
*Propulsion* Single Acting (S.A.) Diesel 9 Cylinder 18,900 SHP


----------

